# Just broke up



## mrbaggins (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I broke up with my girlfriend yesterday, we were just shy of hitting the 12 month mark. She'd moved in earlier in the year, so lives here with me.

I'm fine, except for the fact that she's taken it so hard and has spent nearly two days straight in tears, thus making me feel like a huge douchebag.

On a positive note: First ever snake should be here Tuesday. Stimsons Python, Windorah locale. Can't wait.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrates on the snake, good luck and hope you have a happy life together


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 23, 2010)

There is something about the juxtaposition of the breaking up with the girlfriend and the aquisition of a new snake that really does make me smile


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 23, 2010)

Spikey_Delight said:


> There is something about the juxtaposition of the breaking up with the girlfriend and the aquisition of a new snake that really does make me smile


LOL.
Congrats on the snake, pics when it arrives, and let us know when you get another one (snake that is).


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 23, 2010)

Dunno what I'm lining up next... Probably either more Stimsons, a hypo bredli, or a nice high yellow jungle.

I just want my first one. Huge wait on keeping license, followed by another >2 week wait to get a permit to import the damned thing... GAH.


----------



## Grunter023 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry about the news with the girlfriend mate. But congrats on getting your first snake soon! You will have to put up some pics when you get it. I am sort of glad my wife is a little bit wary of my spending and prevents me from trying to buy every species of reptile..hehe.


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 23, 2010)

snakes are better than girl friends or wives they dont talk my wife has a big mouth never knows when to shutup hope you enjoy the stimmie nice looking they are


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 23, 2010)

This is the one I'm getting... Going into a 600x450x450 Enclosure, all set up, waiting on her branch to dry out completely then it will go in too. Practicing on making fake rocks atm with a 2ft fish tank, and then will make more once good at it. She shall be a spoilt snake


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 24, 2010)

Better to break up now, than when you're married or have kids. First time I had 2 kids and was married 18 years......you'll both recover, though it's painful now.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 24, 2010)

Grats on the new snake!

So.... why did you break up with her that has you feeling like a giant douche?


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 24, 2010)

It's not the "Why" I broke up with her, it's how badly she's hurt because I have that makes me feel like a dick. Two solid days of crying because of something *I* did is enough to make anyone feel like crap.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 24, 2010)

wow, theres no way id give a guy the satisfaction of spending 2 days in tears over him, lol,....gonna be a fun life till one of u moves!!

grats on the new snakey, dont forget the piccies!


----------



## euphorion (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, sure is going to be fun for you guys until one of you moves out, i sure hope you don't share a room!


----------



## Tayla152girl (Jun 24, 2010)

beautiful snake! sorry to hear about the gf. dont feel too bad, us girls like to cry lol. are you getting that snake from a guy called swanpie on here? i think i saw that photo in his post, all his snakes he is selling look awesome!


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 24, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> Better to break up now, than when you're married or have kids......you'll both recover, though it's painful now.



x2

Good luck with snakes & girlfriends....not necessarily in that order :lol:


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah it's one of Swampies. We shared a room insofar as it's my flat and she moved in. 2 bedrooms though. She was looking at a place today and I've come home to her with a lot of stuff packed, she texted me to bring home boxes from work, so I guess she's going there.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm glad I read the 'Who else thinks snakes are really boring' thread before I read this one....

So your now ex must have been incredibly boring!

Perhaps you should have let her out of her enclosure for a few hours a day... 

Bah.... what do I know?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 24, 2010)

i love these threads.. lost my gf but gained a snake..lol.. its hard.. your supposed to be upset but you have a new snake coming.. emotions can be subdued by alcohol.. too much it doesnt work.. you will become the blubbering idiot that no one can understand...


----------



## euphorion (Jun 24, 2010)

amen to that tatt!


----------



## vliezy (Jun 24, 2010)

meh girlfriends come and go. congrats on the snake though!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jun 24, 2010)

Just broke up with my Ex of 2 and a half years.

Best thing i've done in a long time!!! She was making me miserable and changed who i was.

Don't stress about it, go have fun with ya mates, girls come and go theres plenty out there!

Congrats on the new scaly friend =)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude you have TWO bedrooms!!!
TWO!!!
Do you know what that means
HERP ROOOM
Then you should go play lazer tag with your friends
Then make up some drinking games
My favorite: A shot of vodka every time there is a random clip on family guy.
Or Kings Cup 
Then go camping with your mates.
Kick a door down, drink a cartoon of energy drink and go driving with your favorite music that you stupidly sing to + mates = great time by all


----------



## sunkos (Jun 25, 2010)

tell her you dont want the break up too effect your sex life though,lol


----------



## Barno111 (Jun 25, 2010)

sunkos said:


> tell her you dont want the break up too effect your sex life though,lol



YES OMG YES! sadly it doesnt work that way! Dont worry about it mate. Girlfriends are over-rated. Atleast you can pick up your snakes sh#t in a paper towl. Where a girlfriends goes on forever!!


----------



## euphorion (Jun 25, 2010)

Dreaddie said:


> Just broke up with my Ex of 2 and a half years.
> 
> Best thing i've done in a long time!!! She was making me miserable and changed who i was.
> 
> ...


 
It's a shame things get that way though, after two and a half years you would have thought you could work things out together. Oh well, life's a bitch.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 25, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> It's a shame things get that way though, after two and a half years you would have thought you could work things out together. Oh well, life's a bitch.


 
If people showed all their bad traits within the first 2 months we wouldn't go on for 2 and half years... I'm now with the girl i love more than anything on Earth... And I think we've been through the 'worst' and the 'best' of times - we've both seen the ugly side... and it's surprisingly wonderfully easy to get past.... Some ugly sides on the other hand, are best to leave as soon as they surface...

I find it humorous that you can't tell if they're an alcoholic because you may have met when you're drunk....

People take a lot of needless baggage with them, and these often result in hideous insecurities, sometimes it's best to just reassure those insecurities and leave them (and in the process remind them how useless they really are - if possible).

Others - (when the love is strong enough) are worth working through... But they're only worth it if they're willing to let go...

Now there's my words of wisdom for the month....


----------



## dadaman (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't worry mate. You will get the chance to get a new gf later on. As for the snake, you might not get the chance to buy such a good looking one again.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 26, 2010)

slim6y said:


> People take a lot of needless baggage with them, and these often result in hideous insecurities, sometimes it's best to just reassure those insecurities and leave them (and in the process remind them how useless they really are - if possible).


 
nice dude, real nice


----------

